# Gryff - One week later



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff's hair is growing back nicely. Here is the week difference:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He doesn't look as naked as he did before, so that's good!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, he really looks better in just one week, way to go Gryff!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow Ivy, that blows me away! I never would have thought it would grow so fast. He looks GREAT! (As always, of course)
Carole


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - guess you didn't need to worry about it being cut short since it's growing so fast.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW...that seems like a lot of growth in a week. I bet you are enjoying that short soft fur. He's a cutie.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

he does look great, how do you think he feels? ?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I think he's feeling pretty good. We had a few hot days and he seemed pretty comfortable. When I pet him, he feels like velour!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He looks good!! When I buzz my guys short for the summer, I LOVE the way they feel - velour is the perfect comparison!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

How did he grow that much hair???? Do you have secret recipes or something :suspicious:

He looks adorable.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, his hair grows fast! I love when they feel like velour. I could sit and pet them for hours. Gryff looks cute with short hair.


----------

